# Favorite song to play on the bass?



## david1405 (Jul 12, 2010)

whats your favorite song to play on the bass


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 12, 2010)

This, it has relative fast stuff, it has tapping, it has nice harmonic stuff near the end, lot's of variation for a short song, so lot of fun to play it! 

Other PTH stuff are also fun to play on bass, tapping, slapping, fast licks, cool non-metal riffs in a metal setting: it's great!
Besides PTH I like to play some BTBAM song too (like Selkies), and RHCP songs are also great fun to play on bass! (Slap away with the Californication album!)


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2010)

Sex in a Pan - Bela Fleck


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2010)

NickCormier said:


>




"Everyday" is another cool one from Jamiroquai...


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 12, 2010)

Necrophagist - only ash remains.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 12, 2010)

Anything by Primus.

Anything by Jamiroquai


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 12, 2010)

Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows of a Dream 

It is super easy but I am in love with bass harmonics


----------



## Harry (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not much of a "techy" kinda bassist to be honest, so PTH stuff is beyond what I can do



Really, basically anything Rage Against the Machine is right up my alley for stuff I really enjoy playing on bass.
I just really get off to deep grooves that are tight in the pocket on bass, and a lot of general funky stuff.


----------



## david1405 (Jul 13, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Anything by Primus.
> 
> Anything by Jamiroquai


 great i love primus


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Harry said:


> I'm not much of a "techy" kinda bassist to be honest, so PTH stuff is beyond what I can do Really, basically anything Rage Against the Machine is right up my alley for stuff I really enjoy playing on bass.


+1

I love RATM. Guitar and bass too. The first thing I learned was Killing in the Name of.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 13, 2010)

Depends. 

Double bass, it's this, beyond a doubt: 



On the electric, probably some Maiden. It's an endurance exercise in gallop-rhythm chops, and since there's about five chords per song it's a fun set of tunes to play. If it's not Maiden, Primus, because Les Claypool is insane and while I can only really play two or three Primus songs, they're always impressive.

Eh, or some Opeth ballads from when they had DeFarfalla on bass. Any excuse for fretless widdling.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 13, 2010)

Shitty qualtiy audio in this vid, but still a beautiful, simple piece.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2010)

soul to squeez by the chili peppers


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Harry (Jul 13, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>




Wah wah'd bass for the win


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Harry said:


> Wah wah'd bass for the win



Hells to the yeah...


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

lots of Maximum the hormone's stuff and RHCP is in my repertoire at the moment because I wanna get some good slapping technique going. I love slap/pop and feel like mixing it with heavy music works quite well.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2010)

TreKita said:


> RHCP is in my repertoire at the moment because I wanna get some good slapping technique going. I love slap/pop and feel like mixing it with heavy music works quite well.


 
 gotta let the bootie juices flow


----------



## dnoel86 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 17, 2010)

dnoel86 said:


>






Here, in this one you hear him play some nice variation (if I remember correctly) - anyways, I used to learn this one, sounds like more fun to me 

But yeah, cool stuff mentioned in this thread, Primus, RHCP.
MudVayne is also nice if you're into metal with cool basslines.


----------



## ibanez254 (Jul 17, 2010)

Come On Come Over by Jaco


----------



## Origin (Jul 17, 2010)

Any Maiden songs, Primus is fun as hell, Sabbath, etc


----------



## Phantom_Arras (Aug 9, 2010)

Hysteria by Muse, Feel Good Inc. by The Gorillaz. 
One is so much fun and the other is such a simple groove.


----------



## MistaMarko (Aug 9, 2010)

Orion by Metallica
YYZ by Rush


----------



## MistaMarko (Aug 9, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sex in a Pan - Bela Fleck



Damn, you can play this? I've been wanting to learn this forever.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaco - Donna Lee. Actually playing it well... 

I also love playing Maiden stuff. Steve Harris may not do fretless acrobatics live, but Maiden songs are great stamina builders. (Then again, who knows. Maybe Steve Harris secretly breaks out his 38 string quintuple fanned scale fretless bass that's played via mental telepathy when no one's watching)


----------



## marky (Aug 10, 2010)

Queen - *Another One Bites the Dust*


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Sep 5, 2010)

for finger playing id say dream theater-forsaken, its fucking brill basslines to play im currently trying to teach myself it. its not dat easy but its fun. 

but for pick id say saints of los aangelies by motley crue, the intro uses 2strings at once like a power chord on guitar kinda buts its fun to play


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Sep 5, 2010)

Southbound Pachyderm by Primus.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 5, 2010)

Jamiroquai - Love Foolosophy

More funk than any one man can handle.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 5, 2010)

I like figuring out old 70s and motown bass lines and playing along with those. Anything jamey jamerson played, stevie wonder basslines, bill withers, etc


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ancient Covenant- The Faceless


----------



## beefshoes (Sep 6, 2010)

Protest The Hero's Palms Read. nuff said


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 6, 2010)

My favorite songs to play are usually Tool songs. Schism and Sober are damn fun to play. Old incubus (Anything before Morning View) is also pretty fun stuff too.


----------



## damigu (Sep 7, 2010)

pink floyd. pretty much anything. the basslines are where a lot of the groove comes from.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 7, 2010)

Dawn Patrol



damigu said:


> pink floyd. pretty much anything. the basslines are where a lot of the groove comes from.



One of these days (it's signature delay for bass is as follows: 7 echos, set at 27ms)
Set The Controls


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 7, 2010)

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## bostjan (Sep 7, 2010)

There's too much to mention!

It depends on the level of difficulty. Anything by Victor Wooten is pretty challenging, to make an understatement. Sinister Mister by the Flecktones is a good one to progress through, as it starts out ultra-easy and ends up ultra-impossible (at least for my fingers).

There are some pretty fun easy songs to play, too. Pretty much any AC/DC is easy to master on a beginner level. "Take a Walk on the Wild Side" is pretty cool, too. Pink Floyd is more difficult than these, but not too far out there.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a huge Flea and Geddy Lee fan, myself, but if I had to pick the song that is the most FUN to play, it goes the Knock Me Down from RHCP. That song is soooooo fun!!


----------



## Cnagle25 (Jan 4, 2011)

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold, even though its not wicked hard i love it, and i love to play 
Before I Forget - Slipknot


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2011)

Freewill by Rush is always fun. As is Distant early warning. 

Ytse Jam is also very fun, as is Count of Tuscany.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 4, 2011)

scuse the ads


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate Limp Bizkit with a passion but...



To me, a bass line that is so catchy it carries an entire song is worthy of praise.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

Wes Borland (yes, I know he wasn't the bassist) always wrote the catchiest stuff. This line tastes like his flava.

Fred Durst or not, I enjoy small doses of Limp Bizkit.

*flame shield*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2011)

Too many to list:

Everything by Tool. Thanks to my first band, I learned their entire catalogue. 
Rush - Hemispheres, The Enemy Within, La Villa Strangiato... hell, everything by them too, especially when playing keyboards as well. 
Janne Da Arc - Cell
Luna Sea - Deja Vu
Joe Satriani - Memories, Echo (live 88 versions w/Stu Hamm), Always (Live San Fransisco version where Stu Hamm taps the arpeggios )
King Crimson - Three of a Perfect Pair

That's what I can remember at the moment. 

EDIT: A bunch of Primus songs - Southbound Pachyderm, Dell Davis Tree Farm, Tommy the Cat (which I can't play anymore  )


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 6, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Wes Borland (yes, I know he wasn't the bassist) always wrote the catchiest stuff. This line tastes like his flava.
> 
> Fred Durst or not, I enjoy small doses of Limp Bizkit.
> 
> *flame shield*



hahahahaha yes.


anything by rush(bass was my first instrument, well i guess sax was actually, and i have a rush tattoo), anything by yes, geezer butler sabbath stuff. when i play bass im drawn towards stuff from the 70s. back when bands usually had one guitar player the bass was far more up front and fun to listen to.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

^Sabbath is badass to play on ANY instrument!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 6, 2011)

"set the controls from the heart of the sun" by Pink Floyd, high, with the seven string fretless bass.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 7, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> hahahahaha yes.
> 
> 
> anything by rush(bass was my first instrument, well i guess sax was actually, and i have a rush tattoo), anything by yes, geezer butler sabbath stuff. when i play bass im drawn towards stuff from the 70s. back when bands usually had one guitar player the bass was far more up front and fun to listen to.



If people ask me out to play I typically avoid situations with multiple guitarists just for that freedom. It is harder to work the magic with too much going on already.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 7, 2011)

any song by the ataris


----------



## metalheadpunk (Jan 7, 2011)

soul to squeeze is a fun one, i'm not really a bassist per se but whenever i pick up my bass for recording or anything i always end up playing a few parts from that song


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Jan 7, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2281914 said:


> "set the controls from the heart of the sun" by Pink Floyd, high, with the seven string fretless bass.



The first time I heard that song, I had to pick up my bass & start playing. I just had a 4-string though, which is really all it needs.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jan 8, 2011)

Been figuring out Jamiroquai lines, not too difficult, but they're heaps of fun to play, worked out Canned Heat a little while back, and tonight worked out Cosmic Girl and High Times.



ibanez254 said:


> Come On Come Over by Jaco



Yeah!  That song is so much fun! I'm also very much enjoying learning Teen Town, though I can't play it at full speed just yet, getting close though, and it still sounds cool at slightly 'slower' tempo...



VforVendetta00 said:


>




Nice!


----------



## Joospocks (Feb 19, 2011)

Many songs by Porcupine Tree. "Mother Man" by Atheist


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 20, 2011)

Stinkfist by Tool.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 23, 2011)

Bumping the thread a little but:

I Am The Resurrection by the Stone Roses - fantastic fun, some really awesome melodies and I love the way it's never following the guitar.

Number of the Beast - a real stamina builder, also really fun to play.

Bullet In The Head by RATM - the FUNK! Oh my god the FUNK! And the heavy bit towards the end is cool too.

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now by The Smiths - Just awesome, need I say more?

Yankee Rose by David Lee Roth - again, great fun but the bit nearer the end where you need to re-tune to drop D on the fly is... interesting.

I'll Never Fall In Love Again by Bobbie Gentry. Yes, you can scoff all you like. I hate the song personally, but my dad showed it to me (he worked out the whole bassline ages ago) and I learnt it from him. It's a really great line, pretty weird but it flows the whole time, never follows anything else that's going on.

Orion by Metallica. Just awesome, if you can't somehow appreciate the genius of Cliff Burton there's something wrong with you...

Oh, and Just A Day by Feeder. Good fun.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 23, 2011)

Orion


----------



## rob_707 (Feb 24, 2011)

myn is deff this !!


----------



## davisjom (Oct 7, 2011)

Otep - Ghostflowers - YouTube

Ghostflowers - Otep


----------

